
Ask HN: What Do You Think of GEB and the Emperor's New Mind? - octatoan
I have a feeling a lot of people think the second is quantum-crankish in places (I&#x27;d agree).
======
cvick
I first read GEB when I was a teenager (and I've re-read it many many times
since). It is one of the few books that made me re-think the way that I think,
and it's one of my favorite books of all time. "The Emperor's New Mind" didn't
thrill me the way GEB did, but I enjoyed it. I recently read "I Am A Strange
Loop" and it got me thinking again :)

